# Falla en play station 2 slim modelo scph-75001



## Edward Arellano (Sep 15, 2013)

Hola,en mi play 2 reparé un corto en fusible PS1 ya que no encendia nada. Al conectar la alimentacion en la placa del encendido prende normal el led rojo, al presionarlo para encender la consola no enciende el led verde y no arranca el motor del disco, solo se mueve el laser emitiendo poca señal.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Sep 15, 2013)

Hola Amigo, bienvenido, dificil ayudarte con esos datos, te recomiendo chequear todas las tensiones del secundario de fuente.


----------



## transalp99 (Sep 16, 2013)

Cierra el swich de la tapa de cd? Me paso luego de una caida que se partio una patita plastica de la tapa.


----------



## quintero (Oct 12, 2013)

_*lo checas tapado el play,si lo checas destapado junto al led trae otro sw,que es el que acciona con la tapa,checalo que cierre bien.saludos*_


----------

